# T200



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a 2002 T200 Bobcat today....anyone had any experience changing the track rollers? I have to replace one on each side. Anyone know if these are rebuildable? Bobcat wants like $515 each.....

Also....763G for sale with trailer!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is the new "baby"......$7900.....deal or not?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a thread about terminators. T200:jester:

For an '02 if it runs I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Way simple.... On each track frame there is a two bolt cover.... Behind the cover is a zerk fitting. Loosen the zerk so that the grease can come out. Find something that you can put the front of the track against and push the track adjuster in.... I just put the track against a tree and drive forward a bit. Now that the adjuster is collapsed you need to jack the machine up so all the slack in the track is on the bottom. Loosen the nuts up on the bottom roller shaft and it will drop right out..... Assembly in the reverse order.... Never bothered to rebuild the rollers. I get them through an aftermarket supplier for about $185 each. 

$7900 is cheap.... How many hours on it? Be watchfull of your exhaust. If it starts to smoke bad and go low on power you will want to get it to your trailer at an IDLE! Head gaskets on the oil cooled Duetz motors are on of the weak links. Mine is at the dealer now for this same repair.... They do not like to have all the extra oil dumped in there along with the fuel.... You will be shocked at how much more productive you can be with this machine, enjoy it. Paul


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Paul. 2300 hours, I found the rollers locally (sort of) for $205, and he is getting me a new bucket. I had it at the new home site today.....what a beast!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would agree on the procedure to replace the rollers. I am not familiar with the Duetz engines.

Nice purchase, it should serve you well.

Edit: I just read you last post, 2300 hours, that is a heck of a deal!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Joasis,
So I guess that means your rolling out the 763 at a pretty good deal right?
I have been wanting one for years, but either the price is too high or my wallet is too light. Sory of my life, but a tracked bobcat with 2300 hours under $10,000 sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The fuel shut off valve is giving me a problem, but if this machine works out like I think it will, then the 763G model with trailer and smooth bucket will be for sale...it has less then 2300 on it also. 

I can see it would be nice to keep two machines, but doubful since I am building my new home now...finally moving forward.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

You need to check the timing chains on that engine. If they haven't been replaced I would do it immediately. They changed the timing chains when they switched over to the t 250 due to engine failure. This happened to two machines that we owned. :thumbsup:


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice machine... good luck with it, i highly recomend letting bobcat do a once over for you before you start to put any big hours on it, just a thought catch a small problem before it turns into a big one


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

I had to change the tracks on my machine not too long ago. I had no tree to push against, so I used a come-along and wrapped it around the track and anchored to the tiedown, ratcheded, and the grease came out just as described above (trust me, if you have 1/16 of an inch to go to remove your track, be sure you get all you can to remove and reinstall the track). 

Before doing the above, I lifted the front of the machine with the bucket and pushed a 6x6 block underneathe the belly (offset from center) and lifted the bucket. This caused the machine to lower onto the block and lean towards the opposite side of machine, thus lifting the whole track off the ground by 4 inches, then resumed with the above step.

This has absolutely nothing to do with replacing the rollers, but it may help with track removal/re-install.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice plan. I still have the rollers on my truck, uninstalled yet.


----------

